
For Future Systems, Coordination Is the Next Big Bottleneck - Katydid
http://www.nextplatform.com/2015/11/05/for-future-systems-coordination-is-the-next-big-bottleneck/
======
SixSigma
round and round and round we go

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl's_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amdahl's_law)
was presented at the AFIPS Spring Joint Computer Conference in 1967.

"You want to make your way in the CS field? Simple. Calculate rough time of
amnesia (hell, 10 years is plenty, probably 10 months is plenty), go to the
dusty archives, dig out something fun, and go for it. It’s worked for many
people, and it can work for you." — Ron Minnich

------
marknadal
Coordination is expensive, especially things like consensus - my research on
this matter has to been avoid it entirely. A lot of my work from consulting
has been implemented in [http://gunDB.io/](http://gunDB.io/) . Avoiding
coordination in data is possible, but difficult with computation.

